# Waterford advice



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

I just found a Waterford 1100 (96/97) in my size for a bit over 500 (dura ace/ultegra) if it is in really good shape is it a decent buy?


----------



## Gcrosshairs (May 3, 2011)

Yep. ......If it fits and average shape. The frame has another 10yrs of life if previous owner took care of it.


----------



## Brew1 (Jun 9, 2011)

Probably a pretty fair price. 

I sold a 50th anniversary Waterford Paramount with full Dura Ace in very clean condition for $750.00 earlier this year. Probably too low because it sold pretty fast.:cryin:


----------



## wvucyclist (Sep 6, 2007)

I have an 1150 from 1996, and I absolutely love it; I've had newer and "nicer" bikes, but this is the one I won't sell.. I'd give it more than 10 years of life left, as long as it's been taken care of.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

*I did end up buying it*

Before:

















































After tank strip, phosphate, electro coat and powdercoat


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

Your bike came out really nice.
I know it isn't mine and I have no say-so in it but I really think that it's deserving of a set of Waterford decals.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

velodog said:


> Your bike came out really nice.
> I know it isn't mine and I have no say-so in it but I really think that it's deserving of a set of Waterford decals.


Thanks, I can get them in the future if I desire....50 bucks and the serial is all I need. (and I have both) but for now....it is "unmarked"


----------



## Brew1 (Jun 9, 2011)

Looks great... Good job bringing it back to life....:thumbsup:


----------



## Gcrosshairs (May 3, 2011)

Fun project and good outcome. I know you were a little nervous after finding the overall condition of the paint.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

The paint was less of a concern that the metal underneath, but with the stripping, phosphate bath and electro-coat I am pretty secure with the results. Particularly considering after selling the components that came on it, the frame and re-paint was pretty cheap....


----------

